# New bottle hunter in Arkansas



## Danny6457 (Jul 18, 2020)

Hey everyone. Just joined up after reading quite a few posts that google search sent me to.  
I've been a metal detectorist for some time but have just recently found a very strong interest in bottles. 
I'm in Fort Smith, Arkansas if anybody here is nearby or have any suggestions of where to look for any dumps. I've got a few spots I want to check but until this monster of a heat wave subsides, I think I'll just keep researching on google earth and old city maps. Hope to hear from some of you soon. Thanks


----------



## Dewfus (Jul 18, 2020)

welcome my friend ive been hunting for about a year now and i love it! it can be hard work but its so worth it. most bottles arnt worth a whole lot value wise but to me in the end  to save a peace of history is priceless!!! The people here are  eager to help you with whatever  bottle needs you may have. and is an endless pool of knowledge and information. Enjoy and happy hunting


----------



## Danny6457 (Jul 26, 2020)

Hey Dewfus, thank you for the reply. Seems the hard part is finding the right places to dig!! I was a coal miner for 16 years, so I am very versed in the operation of a shovel. Havent been able to find anything other than the age of screw tops. I'll keep hunting and surely one day I'll come across a good place with some age.


----------



## Dewfus (Jul 26, 2020)

Danny6457 said:


> Hey Dewfus, thank you for the reply. Seems the hard part is finding the right places to dig!! I was a coal miner for 16 years, so I am very versed in the operation of a shovel. Havent been able to find anything other than the age of screw tops. I'll keep hunting and surely one day I'll come across a good place with some age.


ive only found 1 spot ever by accident lol and started looking  up all the bottles i found and seen theres a whole world of bottle collecting and ive been hooked ever since


----------

